# How long can a tortoise be on its back?



## Shakeyourhip

After getting home after a 12 hour day, I found my tort on his back in his indoor enclosure! I almost had a heart attack! I immediately turned him over and he zoomed around to the point that I took him outside to let him burn off his energy. He's outdoors when it's wam, but lately he's been indoors and going stir crazy to get out, probably how he ended up on his back.
So to my question, who knows if he was on his back for 10 hours or 10 minutes. But how long can he survive? Do I need to put security cameras on him and monitor him online? Will he have eventually uprighted himself? I'm just a worried parent.


----------



## mightymizz

Yeah, I would like to know this as well. Obviously if a tort gets stuck under his MVB light, I can understand them dieing fairly quickly. 

How about where direct heat isn't much of a concern?


----------



## bigred

What kind of tort. Usually if they have been there for awhile they crap all over the place


----------



## Shakeyourhip

He's a 7 year old hermann. He was not directly underneath the heat lamp, but very nearby it. No feces to be found.


----------



## bigred

Shakeyourhip said:


> He's a 7 year old hermann. He was not directly underneath the heat lamp, but very nearby it. No feces to be found.



Ive never owned a hermann tortoise, Not sure if they can right themselves. Some keepers have tortoise cams so they can keep an eye on the torts while they are away. Im sure someone will be along soon to give you some good info


----------



## wellington

It does depend on if they are under heat, in the sun, or in the water dish. Most that I have seen or heard about, if they can right themselves, they can usually do it right away. How long, probably depends on the tort. Hatchling, junior, adult. Heathy, not so healthy. Not sure if there is really a set amount of time.


----------



## Heliopteryx

My dad said he saw my Hermann's tortoise right himself while I wasn't home. However, it really depends what angle he's landed at and if there is anything like rocks or something within reach.


----------



## Shakeyourhip

Mine's healthy but handicapped; he's missing one of his front paws, just a nub. That's where I worry about him righting himself. Should I test if he can right himself after 5 minutes, I feel that would be cruel though?


----------



## wellington

I had ask the same question last year. My leo had not flipped so I didn't know if he could right himself. They advised against it. I would guess with the handicap, he would not be able to right himself. So, take extra precautions, like remove rocks, don't put hides, plants, dishes by the sides of the enclosure. Look for anything that could cause him to flip and remove or block it.


----------



## mightymizz

Lots of discussion, but no real definitive answers or thoughts yet. I have heard some say the pressure on internal organs can be problematic.

Like I mentioned previously, I just don't know and would love some more specific knowledge. Is the pressure thing really even a worry? Or?


----------



## jtrux

I had mine out one day and he flopped over while trying to climb over my leg, I instinctively reached over to right him but before I could get near him, he already flipped back over so i've pretty confident that mine would be ok.


----------



## dmmj

I can honestly say that I don't think there is any fast rule about it. Some seem to do ok after spending hours there, and others seem to die after just a little while on their backs. I remember reading stories about seaman who would keep Galapagos tortoises on their backs for weeks or months at a time. As for monitoring with a security camera several members do so, but if you were away form home I don't know how well it would work if you had no way of getting home quickly.


----------



## yagyujubei

I had a star hatchling die at night within 5 hours. Rigor had already begun to set in. I don't think it lasted an hour.


----------

